# Treatment, prevention, Termites -SoCal



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no magic DIY fix for this one.
Makes me wonder if it's really termites your seeing by the signs your seeing.
Time to call a real exterminator to have a look.
May as well have sprinkled Pixie dust as you those granules or orange oil.
http://clk.about.com/?zi=13/1tO&ity...56086ed8-eb7f-4709-a5e3-eb8500e91ff7-0-ab_msb


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes they're termites. They're very common here in socal

I guess I'll just call an exterminator.

Has anyone used Orange Oil before?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Orange Oil? You will have better luck drowning them.

By far, tenting is the best option. ANY building can be tented. I'm thinking you just don't want to spend the money. Yes, I realize it really cuts into the bottom line, but, do you want to spend hundreds of $$ on half a$$ methods, or do you want to do it right?

One of the big risks you take, the longer you put off the tenting, the more damage being done which is going to cost you a lot more in the long run.

I suspect your thinking you have to pay for your tenants to stay somewhere else while the tent is up. I would put in a phone call to the local building and safety. You may not be obligated to put them up. That part, I just don't know.

I can give you the name of who NOT to use as well as a good reference for someone to use.


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Orange Oil? You will have better luck drowning them.
> 
> By far, tenting is the best option. ANY building can be tented. I'm thinking you just don't want to spend the money. Yes, I realize it really cuts into the bottom line, but, do you want to spend hundreds of $$ on half a$$ methods, or do you want to do it right?
> 
> ...


You are correct about the money $$$ issue. It seems like a huge cost to tent a building this size and the housing issue for 4 separate households. 

Do you know how often people generally tent?

Also I was wondering what large multi-unit apartments do. Like the 20 unit buildings. I assume they can't tent those?

Thanks yeah. We would have to put them up in housing as far as I know, but I should double check.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've seen whole complexes tented.....size does NOT matter.


----------



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

Why anyone builds things out of wood in California is just beyond me. Between the termites, the wildfires, and the aging natural gas infrastructure, it's just an awful idea.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

It might not need to be fumigated. 

I would call a few exterminator and get some bids. trenching along the foundation with termidor, and then spraying for the rest might work. 

We get very few subterainen termites where I live.

it's probably going to be expensive, but it only get worse, and it's probably not going to be as expensive at fumigating, and even after you fumigated you would want preventive treatment anyways to keep the buggers gone.


----------



## jeffrow1 (Jul 20, 2009)

iLikeDirt said:


> Why anyone builds things out of wood in California is just beyond me. Between the termites, the wildfires, and the aging natural gas infrastructure, it's just an awful idea.


One word...... Earthquakes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

